# My kids and i playing around with some fma and focus mitts



## RevDogo (Apr 2, 2011)

My kids and I playing around with energy drills and some focus mitt stuff.


----------



## K831 (Apr 2, 2011)

Great videos. One of my favorite things about martial arts is teaching my younger siblings and my kids!

I particularly like the trapping / hubud in the laundry mat. I'm sure there was no "pun" intended. Ha.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the hubad was great! Don't know if I would show my daughter training with metal knife online though, but please note that is only my personal opinion and for my family only.

But you should be quite proud sir of their love of the art.


----------

